# Can you tell me anything about glenmore sands & cabanas



## travelhound (Sep 21, 2007)

We are moving to SA next week and our college age kids are coming for the christmas holidays.  So we have quite a bit of time to tour some different areas.

We were offered a 2 BR at glenmore sands and cabanas.  Is this a decent place to stay?  Why are the RCI pictures of boats?  Is it a boat or is there boat access?

I need to decide by tomorrow if I should take this.


----------



## PGtime (Sep 22, 2007)

*Glenmore Sands*

We've never been  to Glenmore Sands; however, we did own 2 weeks there.  My understanding is that they are are on the Indian Ocean and are a clean, relatively small, standard resort.  Below are links to pictures:  

http://www.wheretostay.co.za/glenmoresands/
http://www.vacationtimesharerentals...s/South-Africa/Glenmore-Beach/Glenmore-Sands/

I noticed last year the RCI website changed the pics to boats and never understood why...

Hope that helps some.

Paul


----------



## travelhound (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the links.  It looks nice, but I did not take it.  The dates were a bit off for as and id too remote for getting people to the airport.  We will be in SA next week, so in a month of exploring we may have a better idea what we want to plan for the kids.


----------

